# CCI 209 Primer vs Remington Kleenbore primers



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I've only used Remington Kleenbore primers with my Pro Hunter FX and Hodgdon 777 pellets. I have been unable to find any of the Kleenbore primers for over a year. I bought a 1000 CCI 209 primers from Midway this week ($110 to the door 😭). Is there anything negative about using the CCI primers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ever since Remington went through the bankruptcy and was broken up and sold off, I dont think they've made any ML primers. I watch alot of sites like a hawk and have scored a few hundred here and there over the past 6 months, all old stock from pre-pandemic.

Oddly, there are alot of stores with them in Canada but you cant have them shipped to the USA.

Anywho, the older full power shotshell primers caused the "crud ring" and other inaccuracy's because they are too hot. The primer itself can push the projectile forward a slight amount before the powder ignites causing some inconstancy. Winchester has some similar primers called 777 Primers... but I've read alot of reports of people having misfires with them. So IDK if I'd trust them myself.

If the day ever comes the Remington's come back in stock, I'm buying a few thousand.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Never had a problem using the CCI primers and 777. If you use Blackhorn 209 you will probably want a hotter primer, such as the CCI M or Federal 209 A.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

These are the primers I use with 777. Never had a misfire yet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The bigger thing with ML primers vs regular shotshell primers is it doesnt matter how sooty the inside of a shotshell case gets, the entire case gets ejected... where in a muzzleloader, any coating of fouling affects the next shot. ML primers are designed to be much cleaner than shot shell primers, at the cost of being a little less powerful (not that that matters igniting Black Powder, Pyrodex, 777 etc). The chemistry of BH209 however requires a magnum primer to get the powder ignited.

Bottom line, if you find something that works, stick with it. Its nice we have alot of choices (usually).

-DallanC


----------

